# My New Set Of Broaches?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I put the new set of broaches that i bought last week? :wallbash:

They are in a very safe place!









Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In your workshop...in your shed...in your drawer of useful bits...under the bed...did you throw them in the bin with the packaging (I've done that!)...did they actually arrive :dntknw:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Are they pinned on your shawl or did you accidentally put them in your hatpin box? :naughty:


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Are they in the crisp drawer?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Found them! They were in that lovely old slide in top, circular box that looks like an old fountain pen that would be just perfect for putting a set of fine broaches into. DOH!
















Thanks for the suggestions!

Mike


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

That was going to be my next suggestion


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Billtr96sn said:


> Are they in the crisp drawer?


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. No! Now checked that!

Mike


----------

